# Ted's Woodworking- 16,000 Woodworking Projects and Plans



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw this banner ad and thought maybe someone had plunked down some money for it. It has high pressure written all over it (buy within 3 days or the price goes up), and the infamous "but wait, there's more!" line. I just can't tell if it's for real. Anyone else have any experience with this? Seems like a good resource…maybe too good. One of my sons just got burned online, so I'm extra careful.

Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are plans and then there are plans. Many of my students bring plans they have bought on line and a great deal of those plans are not very good. I don't know about this offering but chances are that if there are that many they are not all from one person and they have been gathered from here and there regardless of there accuracy.


----------



## AndyAllen (Jun 21, 2010)

My dad and I have been doing woodworking together off and on for the last few months. I saw a similar ad and actually went ahead and purchased it for myself and my dad. This is when I was in the Marines and figured I had the extra money to blow haha. Turns out that it was a great investment, over 14,000 plans and they actually update it from time to time. My dad and I really enjoyed the ease of use and the ability to download plans and print them off right from home. Plus we can download them and email them back and forth now that I have moved away. All in all I am very pleased with it and will post a link if anyone is interested. As with a lot of things nothing is free but I feel that it has been well worth the 80 dollars it cost me. Plus they send you a cd to use with any computer if you don't have internet at that time. Lemme know if anyone wants that link and thank you for the great tips I'm getting!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

AndyAllen, could you share the link, please? It sounds like this might be the same as the one I was looking at. My main concern is that there was a bunch of "but wait, there's more!" type stuff as I scrolled down, on top of the guy saying what a bunch of junk he has seen elsewhere. Slamming lots of other people's products (looks like that to me) doesn't give me a warm fuzzy about the product, it just sets off my skeptical alarm.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Andy, I'd also be interested. I clicked on that banner also, and I would agree with you Jack. Very high pressure, and wouldn't let me out of there for a couple seconds.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

There are threads about these ads. They're inevitably scams, whose plans are dead links, poor-quality pdfs copied from other "free plan" websites, scans of magazines, etc.

My personal alarm also goes off when someone just happens to sign up on LJs just in time to give a glowing but non-specific review of one of these.

Granted, these aren't Ted's, but consider how similar they are.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1147

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/463


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Kinda figured. Maybe "Ted" can come in and give us proof positive. That's $49 US I didn't lose.

Like one of my friends says, "Too good, no good".

I went to the Rockler close to my employer today, and they had some plans half price. Score!

Call me lazy, but I work on a computer all day writing and making drawings- the last thing I want to do when I get home is make even more!


----------



## Lumberjerk (Jul 31, 2011)

This Ted guy. Anyone have more info on him?


----------



## dnyelator (Dec 8, 2008)

It has been quite awhile since this thread was opened, and the original review compares Teds to other sets of plans that are junk. Is there anyone on here that has purchased this and willing to share their opinion? Looking for some plans for my son and this "appears" to be a good set, but sounds too good to be true. Can anyone help?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Long time ago I looked into this and it's bogus. Save your money or buy a subscription to Fine Woodworking. They have a lot of good plans, and you only buy what you need.


----------



## dnyelator (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Joe. I have several subscriptions and have some plans from folks here. I was just trying to broaden my library, but if it's not legit, then I'll do as you say. Thanks.


----------



## dianne1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I myself tried my shed plans and teds woodworking plan but i find teds plan better than myshed and anyother plan i ever bought.

Yeah they have a special discount link so you can save around $20 

More you can read this article about teds woodworking so u can save some of ur $.


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

^spambot…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

If memory serves, there IS NO "Ted," and lots of the plans have been called "stolen."

There's a few articles out there, about this very subject. I can't dig them up right now, though….

I'd stay away….


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Well …. here's one…..

LINK


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

'nother one:

LINK


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's what I think. AndyAllen signed up and commented on the day the Ted subject came up. Dianne1 signed up and commented when the Ted subject was resurrected. I think both are frontmen for Ted. I'm sure Ted is watching all the woodworking sites and defends himself immediately. I did some research a long time ago just like Neil did and the result was Ted does send plans but they are crap or ripped off. He is not a Ted and goes under a few names. IMO don't buy anything from him (her).


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

deleted by author, similar link already posted…


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

all the plans he provides are taken from other websites and books. He does not give the author credit. From what I've read, most of the plans are bad photocopies or are incomplete. I would stay away. Lots of other site that provide free plans.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

LumbaJax:

No. You'd be just as well off sending money to someone claiming to be a Nigerian prince. Here's a basic breakdown of what you need to know.

Short answer: It's BS.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Read Steve in marin's article on this guy….
a real scam artist ..
his article is well researched.
stay away..


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

BTimmons already posted the LJ link to what I was going to say. But here is another link for you. Yes it's Steve in Marin's blog and his personal opinion about it. But I feel like he is dead on. I give you this link because it has a link to a list of some of the companies that he "stole/borrowed/took" (however you want to say it) the plans from without credit. My suggestion is… if you want to find plans to broaden your library, start with that list and get them from the source. Also… I found that ana-white.com has LOTS of plans for many different projects and they are all FREE. And as some one else suggested… get a subscription to Wood Magazine or Fine Woodworking. Go to eBay and buy a stack of old issues of wood magazines. Go to the library. It's all cheaper than paying $49 (or whatever the amount is) and supporting a fraud.

Just my .02 worth.

Here's the link

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/copyright-infringement.php


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Ted said woodworking is a major ripoff and should be shut down.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> I have not tried it myself, but would love to give it a go. You can never tell without trying.
> 
> - sean28


No offense, but brand new account dredges up a 4 year old thread on what's commonly accepted to be a scam at best? Smells awfully fishy….

Normally I don't like to post on old threads, but I just don't want the last post in this thread to be anything close to positive and potentially mislead anyone. Frustrating thing is if you do a search for "teds woodworking scam" on either Google or Bing or Youtube, you'll come up with a lot of praise. Do a little more digging though and it's all the same generic praise and the people providing said praise don't have any other woodworking cred to their name. The owners of TWP have done nothing more than pay shills to provide false praise in order to drive down the real, negative reviews from the search rankings.

Please save your money and avoid this.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I have not tried it myself, but would love to give it a go. You can never tell without trying.
> 
> - sean28
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking.
23 posts in this thread alone all calling "Ted's woodworking" a scam a rip off,etc and yet someone resurrects this 4 year old thread just to let us know he is going to give it a try?Pelllllease.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't heard hardly anything that's good about this.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Watching youtube while searching "woodworking plans" reveals many, many different sites selling what are almost certainly junk and or stolen plans. It's definitely not just Ted's woodworking that's offering this kind of quality.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Teds was still the first offender. I don't know how they would shut it down, but they need to.


----------

